# Kylie spam. My baby's growing up FAST.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know if it's that she has changed that much in the past week or so, or if I just suddenly noticed, but my baby isn't much of a baby anymore.









The very first picture I took of her.









Last night.

Tonight:






















































and just because it amuses me:









There is no tail in that white tip. Just a tuft.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

She is so OMG Tufty McTuft cute! I could stare at her ears for quite some time. If she is not part Corgi I will eat my hat. Have you Googled pictures of Corgi-Chi mixes? Because I just did...just saying!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> She is so OMG Tufty McTuft cute! I could stare at her ears for quite some time. If she is not part Corgi I will eat my hat. Have you Googled pictures of Corgi-Chi mixes? Because I just did...just saying!


It's like this week is just 'HI! I'm A CORGI MUTT' week  

I did just look up some pictures and there is a LOT of variation there. But yeah. Some of those puppy pics, in particular, are very, very close.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I gasped.
I'm seconding the corgi. It's not just her structure that says it to me, but she seems like she was a way about her, a look in her eye, the expression of her entire face, how she positions herself.


----------



## ACD2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cuuuuute!!!!! .... That's all I have to say XD


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> I gasped.
> I'm seconding the corgi. It's not just her structure that says it to me, but she seems like she was a way about her, a look in her eye, the expression of her entire face, how she positions herself.


Yeah, there is. Something about the way she lays down lately. It kinda confirms to me that *maybe* I'm not nuts, when I keep thinking she's herding the cats, too.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG those ears. How do they do it???


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> OMG those ears. How do they do it???


I have no idea! Some kind of gravity canceling field, or something. (Her ears are RIDICULOUS).


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the kind of spam I'd like in my inbox everyday.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

EARS EARS EARS!! Oh gosh. EARS!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sibe said:


> ears ears ears!! Oh gosh. Ears!!!! :d


ALL the ears!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... I see Corgi ears too!  She could be Corgi/Beagle/Chi even. She is just getting cuter the more she grows!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

So adorable and those ears are just sooo cute!!


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

she may not look like a baby anymore, but still just as cute!!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Corgi all the way!!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, guys. I certainly still think she's adorable - just listing a little more toward gorgeous than adorable, lately. They really DO grow up fast. (I say that now -2 months ago I was tearing my hair out, and I never wanted a PUPPY in the first place. I can not imagine life without her, now.)


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I don't see Corgi/Chi. You said her mom was definitely a Chi, right?

(And OMMMGGG EARZ!!!)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but I don't see Corgi/Chi. You said her mom was definitely a Chi, right?
> 
> (And OMMMGGG EARZ!!!)


There is SOME chance her mother wasn't a chi/the guy who contacted me was wrong about the puppy in his litter and imagined recognizing her, but I tend to think he was right since she was a pretty distinct puppy. Or, rather, had quite a few distinct markings that he remembered. (Plus, he offered me her sibling, which was similar to her, in build/size at the age they were then.)

For what it's worth, HE thought the most likely dogs for father were a beagle or a BC, but admitted straight up it could've been just about anything that roamed onto the farm. Also, for all I know he was using 'chi' as a shorthand for 'mutt that looks like a chi'.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Well that's it then! Breed guesses are fair game! >D
Corgi X Chi something.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

OH MY GAWD. I want.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

She is incredibly pretty, and really growing up!!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

My hubby thinks I'm nuts. I sat on Google images for the last two nights comparing random mixes and Kylie pics XD. My totally unhelpful conclusions- (breed characteristics, not all in one)

Jack Russel
Rat Terrier
Beagle
Yorkie
Chi
Corgi (I was crazy indeed)
Daschund
Pom


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> My hubby thinks I'm nuts. I sat on Google images for the last two nights comparing random mixes and Kylie pics XD. My totally unhelpful conclusions- (breed characteristics, not all in one)
> 
> Jack Russel
> Rat Terrier
> ...



I don't think you're nuts! I think that's AWESOME.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I can literally sit for hours looking at dogs, trying to figure out which breeds make up a certain mix. It's just so intriguing to me.

With that said, I still have no idea what my mutts are. The answers I've come up with are entirely too unlikely.


----------

